# ID Clarification



## BigFrankieD (Feb 12, 2010)

Bought this guy labeled Black Pirahna,he looked pretty interesting to me he didint have juvenile spots he got some great goldish purple shimmer to him VERY red eyes approx 4 inches im trying to get pics daily hes in a holding tank if I get to close he goes Insane fish gets nicer every day! Hope the cell pic helps.
View attachment diamond.bmp


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

He looks like a rhom to me in that picture. If he was brought into the hobby when he was tiny...he might be older then his size suggests....which could be why he doesnt have his spots. A better picture will help...the shape looks rhombeus to me though.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Looks like a rhom.


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

rhom


----------



## BigFrankieD (Feb 12, 2010)

Thank you very much for the feedback guys,I really have to get some better photos of the fish all the net searching I have done matches up to a Diamond Rhom that pic does his coloration and scales no justice Im going to try to snap some more pics.Great site here thanks for taking the time to help me out guys.FD


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Spilo.....I mean rhom. lol

It's a rhom.


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Looks like a nice little Rhom.


----------



## BigFrankieD (Feb 12, 2010)

Genesis8 said:


> Looks like a nice little Rhom.


Agreed I took some better pics zoomed in with a digital ill upload em and post them up this fish looks more Diamond esque than the ones Im finding posted online really has a sparkle to him regardless I have Zero complaints got that fish and a real sweet Elong both picked out by my wife for a hundred bucks sweeeet deal all around


----------

